# ocean city?



## kitten (Apr 10, 2009)

hey does anyone go to the wine on the beach festival at ocean city MD? i have gone the last 2 years and had alot of fun, just wondering if anyone else was planning on going this year?


----------



## ffemtreed (May 29, 2009)

I almost went last year but got busy that weekend with other stuff. I should check it out this year being I am only 30 minutes from O.C.


----------

